# proof ammo



## smeth (Sep 4, 2008)

Would someone define "proof ammo" for me? Thank you in advance ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The TV show Guns & Ammo a few days back toured a Savage Rifle Factory where they "Proof Tested" each assembled rifle with a cartrige producing 150% of SAMMI pressure rating for the caliber in question. The chamber was then tested with guages to see if it had changed dimension.

If you have now concluded that Proof Ammo is not something to be used on a regular basis you are correct. It is a one time test to prove the gun can withstand normal ammo.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> The TV show Guns & Ammo a few days back toured a Savage Rifle Factory where they "Proof Tested" each assembled rifle with a cartrige producing 150% of SAMMI pressure rating for the caliber in question. The chamber was then tested with guages to see if it had changed dimension.
> 
> If you have now concluded that Proof Ammo is not something to be used on a regular basis you are correct. It is a one time test to prove the gun can withstand normal ammo.


When a new gun is purchased, and the spent casing is included, is that "proof ammo" or is it for legal/LEO purposes?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> When a new gun is purchased, and the spent casing is included, is that "proof ammo" or is it for legal/LEO purposes?


That is not the proof round. It is your new guns fingerprint for use by the States and Municipalities wishing to enslave you. :smt076


----------

